
TSA: Man checked missile launcher in luggage at BWI airport - tellarin
https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/nation/tsa-man-checked-missile-launcher-in-luggage-at-bwi/
======
anfilt
It was not a live device according to the article. So whats the big deal...
Also sounds like it was luggage not carry on. Also from understanding its even
possible to have firearms as checked luggage but requires it be prearranged or
something. A deactivated launcher should be less of concern. He probably
forgot some paper work.

Althoug, guy should have probably just mailed it to himself then...

~~~
jjeaff
TSA is just fulfilling it's true mission, "security theater".

You can check a fully functional firearm in your checked baggage and the only
requirement is that it be unloaded and in a locked (not a tsa lock, a real
lock) hard side case. Then you simply declare it upon check in at the airline
counter.

~~~
beatgammit
> security theater

There's a reason it's called "Theatrical Security Administration".

I don't know why we still put up with this garbage. It seems we're the only
ones in the world who do security like this.

I understand the need for basic security at the airport, but IMO that should
be limited to identification (checking for wanted persons) and bringing on
dangerous things that could cause problems in flight (compressed air,
flammable substances, etc). Everything else should be between the airline and
the government, since bad actors are unlikely to try to sneak things through
regular airport security.

~~~
jjk166
It is security theater but it's set up that way for good reason. The long
winding lines are intended to let cameras get good images of you from multiple
angles and have time to run those images through a database. Anyone flagged is
standing for several minutes in a heavily guarded area with no electronics, no
shoes, not even a belt: they're in no position to run, hide, or fight.

------
Karishma12347
This reminded me of a train journey where the ticket checker loudly proclaimed
that he had found a bundle of Rs 100 notes in a red rubber band. Everyone
claimed that it was theirs. The ticker checker than gave everyone a red rubber
band and said here you go, I only found the rubberband but not the money.

A rocket launcher without the rocket is like a granade pin without the
granade.

------
aaron695
Legal as you'd guess, just not allowed by airline rules.

"the missile launcher appears to be an AGM-176 Griffin, a lightweight,
precision-guided munition developed by Raytheon."

[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-07-29/tsa-finds-
missile-...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-07-29/tsa-finds-missile-
launcher-mans-luggage-baltimore-airport)

